# Good TTS pics straight from NAIAS



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm liking the white 8)

http://www.speedsportlife.com/photopost ... p?cat=1192


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks - good find!

Realy like those wheels - and this are the seats I want - but in black and grey (and not orange).... :wink:


----------



## smartartkid (Aug 20, 2007)

Not too keen on the front, looks a bit shit, almost as though they couldn't decide wether to have a standard nose or an S-line one so they went half and half.


----------



## MINI2 (Dec 4, 2007)

Looks sunning.

I would like white and brown.

But what insurance group is this going to be in. Cos a 2.0 tt is going to cost me about Â£2600 a yr.
How much extra for a S


----------



## Alfi Cat (Jan 11, 2008)

MINI2 said:


> Looks sunning.
> 
> I would like white and brown.
> 
> ...


  Â£2600!! my Boxster costs me Â£520 per year, parked on drive, live in Essex and 13,000 miles pa. Oh yes, just the wrong side of 30 though!

I agee it looks stunning in white but I would need to take some brave pills before ordering one myself in white.


----------



## Raider (Sep 9, 2007)

Ah yes now i know what the interior reminds me of........Dyson hoovers... :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

Loving those seats.


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

Think I'd prefer the seats in one colour. Red with black stitching! 8)


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

Seats look great. Not sagging yet either


----------



## TTRTWO (Dec 9, 2006)

MINI2 said:


> Looks sunning.
> 
> I would like white and brown.
> 
> ...


You 17?


----------



## RockinRobin (Jul 7, 2007)

Is it me or does the shoulder crease line look "stronger" ? Is it the Ibis white and harsh lighting that is emphasising it more ?

My car in this grey overcast light seems to have a much less pronounced line.


----------



## Shakal (Jul 14, 2006)

MINI2 said:


> But what insurance group is this going to be in. Cos a 2.0 tt is going to cost me about Â£2600 a yr.
> How much extra for a S


2600 

In our country it doesnt metter if I have old Audi TT 1.8 T 180 hp or Ferrari Enzo, Im in same (the highest) insurance class (130 KW and more) and I pay about 1300 â‚¬ .


----------



## MINI2 (Dec 4, 2007)

TTRTWO said:


> MINI2 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks sunning.
> ...


NO, 21
Im kicking myself really cos i havent got any no claim bonus and was always under my parents policy and in hine site in the long term i should of just started on my own policy @ 17 DOHHHH

Im currently with quinn insurance and paying just over a 1000 for my mini but not many cmpanys wll insure you under company cars due to technicalitys of which can get you of certain driivng offences i.e. speeding

im gonna call a few other companys tofday and see if i cna get it below 2k if not its gonna have to be quinn


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Pictures look absolutely stunning thanks [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

This could well be the car I order - subject to hearing from the Dealer tomorrow when hopefully official details are released re price / spec.

I am certainly sold on the ibis white though 8)

*Also ... does anyone know what size the TTS alloys are ie 18" or 19" ?*


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

I think all that grey plastic up front looks a bit suspect and the wheels are shite but apart from that it's stunning


----------



## bootha2 (Oct 9, 2006)

The Audi website indicates that 18" alloys are std as is leather/Alcantara interior.

Get you cheque books out to upgrade to 19"s and full leather.

Xenons and heated seats are std though


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Dont like the cabin colours at all.


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

So am i right in thinking we don't think the alloys on the show car are the standard pups ?

I guess all will become clearer tomorrow in any case when Audi release the full details officially.


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Snake Pliskin said:


> So am i right in thinking we don't think the alloys on the show car are the standard pups ?
> 
> I guess all will become clearer tomorrow in any case when Audi release the full details officially.


I would think that the standard alloys are the one you find as 18" here:

edit:
Link deleted - could not get the link to Audis micro-site to work.... :?

But that's the site where I think you will find the standard alloys.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

They are the upgrade 19s TTS only wheels. other 19s are RS4s.


----------



## StuTTer (Oct 13, 2007)

Mmmmm....love the yellow trim :roll:


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Arne said:


> Snake Pliskin said:
> 
> 
> > So am i right in thinking we don't think the alloys on the show car are the standard pups ?
> ...


Hmmm great, no doubt they will be a costly upgrade then

Just when I thought the potential Â£34k asking price was looking reasonable, it looks liks there could be a list of extras to factor in.


----------



## ricka (Mar 31, 2007)

Raider said:


> Ah yes now i know what the interior reminds me of........Dyson hoovers... :lol:


I was just thinking that they are cool photographs, don't like the front either or the body kit extra bits that seem to be on there.

You're right about Dyson hoovers, that's not a good choice with the white, surely black / grey would have been better.

It's a nice looking motor but not sure if they're worth the extra money.


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

*High performance Audi TTS debuts in DetroitJan 10, 2007
272PS and standard magnetic ride system for the most performance-focused TT to date.
â€¢ New, even higher performance version of acclaimed TT sports car available in CoupÃ© and Roadster body styles

â€¢ Debuts at the North American International Auto Show on January 13 and is expected to open for UK order mid-2008

â€¢ Powered by an extensively modified version of the 2.0T FSI petrol engine, delivering 272PS and a peak torque of 350Nm between 2,500rpm and 5,000rpm

â€¢ CoupÃ© (manual): 0-62mph in 5.4 seconds, limited 155mph top speed, 29.7mpg, Roadster: 0-62mph in 5.6 seconds, limited 155mph top speed, 29.3mpg

â€¢ Suspension, steering and brakes revised to complement enhanced performance

â€¢ Standard Audi magnetic ride adaptive damping system for optimum handling composure

The â€˜Sâ€™ emblem that spells extraordinary performance in the Audi range graces the TT for the first time this month when the new, even more focused version of the iconic sports car debut at the North American International Auto Show (January 19 to 27). Destined for the UK in mid-2008 in both CoupÃ© and Roadster body styles, the TTS earns its esteemed badge through a specially developed, 272PS Turbo FSI petrol engine, complemented by state-of-the-art chassis technology.

The TTS is Audiâ€™s most extreme production TT to date. Extensive revisions to the TT's acclaimed 2.0 litre turbo-charged, direct fuel injection petrol engine have boosted its power from 200PS to 272PS, and its torque from 280Nm to 350Nm, available between 2,500rpm and 5,000rpm. Linked to six-speed, close ratio manual, transmission the enhanced unit slingshots the TTS CoupÃ© from rest to 62mph in just 5.2 seconds, and on the German Autobahn it is only curtailed by its electronic limiter at 155mph. With the optional S tronic dual-clutch automatic transmission acceleration times are reduced by a further two-tenths of a second in both the CoupÃ© and Roadster models.

In addition to the evocative â€˜Sâ€™ insignia, the front of the TTS features newly designed bi-xenon headlamps incorporating Audi's trademark LED strip daytime running lights; larger air intakes; and aluminium-look mirror housings on the doors. The profile view is enhanced by deeper side skirts and exclusive 18-inch alloy wheels, which can be swapped for 19-inch alternatives at extra cost. At the rear is a revised rear bumper with, for the first time in a TT, four tailpipes protruding from an extended diffuser, which subtly conveys the carâ€™s extra performance capabilities.

Inside the car, enhancing its already highly regarded sports interior, are deep-set Alcantara and leather combination sports seats; exclusive â€˜Sâ€™ instruments with white needles; metal pedals; and special aluminium trim elements.

Audi Space FrameÂ® (ASF)
Streamlined by its revolutionary lightweight Audi Space Frame aluminium and steel hybrid body shell, and pinned to the road by a comprehensively modified, quattro four-wheel-drive-equipped chassis, the new TTS maximises the TTâ€™s inherent 'fun factor' while retaining its safe, surefooted feel. Reworked power steering and enlarged brakes help the driver to fully enjoy the exceptional performance.

And, to guarantee the highest degree of agility in all situations, the innovative Audi magnetic ride adaptive damping system is fitted as standard. The systemâ€™s sophisticated dampers are filled with a magnetorheological fluid, containing minute magnetic particles that can be influenced by an electromagnetic field. Applying a voltage to the systemâ€™s electromagnets affects the magnetic particles and therefore alters the viscosity of the fluid, increasing resistance to damper movement. This corrects pitch and roll when necessary, and reduces resistance when ride comfort takes precedence.

The new sports model is not only notable as the first TT to become a member of the esteemed Audi â€˜S quattro seriesâ€™, which includes extra special models such as the 450PS S8 quattro. Significantly, the TTS also debuts on the tenth anniversary of the TT, the CoupÃ© version which became an overnight sensation following its launch in 1998. *

Well, this if from the audi website.

Anyone have an accurate OTR price?

Is it only going to be available in those colours? Surely not?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Guess price of 31-32k, will know tomorrow.

Looks like the colours will add Sprint, Orange. Other colours ive seen are white, black, red - but that was for the US market. Again options will be released tomorrow.

29.7 MPG @ 155MPH is not bad


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

CamV6 said:


> *High performance Audi TTS debuts in DetroitJan 10, 2007
> 272PS and standard magnetic ride system for the most performance-focused TT to date.
> â€¢ New, even higher performance version of acclaimed TT sports car available in CoupÃ© and Roadster body styles
> 
> ...


*

Need to make their minds up about the 0-62 mph times.*


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

The bit about uk orders being taken Mid-2008 ... if they aint taking orders till then, that goes against what the UK Dealers are saying to some customers at the moment and even taking provisional deposits.

If this were the case, we would not see cars delivered until well into the second half of this year


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

You can place a deposit now but you won't be able to submit your spec. to the factory, ie "order" until mid 2008.


----------



## TTRTWO (Dec 9, 2006)

MINI2 said:


> TTRTWO said:
> 
> 
> > MINI2 said:
> ...


Best of luck. At 21 I would be quite happy with a 2.0 FWD. Patronising old kit, eh? :lol:


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

VeeDubDan said:


> You can place a deposit now but you won't be able to submit your spec. to the factory, ie "order" until mid 2008.


Hmm if that is the case, then I probably won't pursue the TTS.

If I already had a TT like some of you guys, then maybe that would be an attractive proposition for the "next car" but I hope to "have" my new car by mid-2008, not just be finalising the spec / order ... & I am not that good at waiting, May / June delivery will be hard enough to endure as it is ! 

I will try and sedate my attraction to the TTS now, just so I am not deflated when / if the Dealer advises such news.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Sept delivery would be great for me.


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah for sure, I can see how Sept would be spot on for the likes of you Tosh, but you have your 3.2 pup to satisfy your TT need in the meantime.

For me, I want to enjoy "some" of this years summer in my new TT and so waiting until Sept for a TTS is not something I think I could hold out for.

Dealer advised me April / May latest for a new order car and that is ok for me ... but will still be a marathan endurance wait.

We'll see, I may get a nice surprise from the Dealer when he contacts me re the TTS, but based on what the general concensus is, i doubt it.

I reckon I will be ordering a 3.2 like yourself, with some nice bits added on :wink:

I am also still of the hope that I will get something in the way of a discount on a standard 3.2 with extras, but seriously doubt I would get a single Â£penny off a TTS


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I might sell it early if i order a TTS, if you want to save a few pounds. I have a 3rd car so it doesn't matter to me if the TTs gone. I'll still be mobile.


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Bloody hell, at this rate Tosh, you'll have gone through more TT's than some Dealers :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

If i get the S, i doubt i will be getting another one after that.


----------



## Foiel (May 8, 2002)

Hi folks !

Looks pretty cool the TTS.. I've read that it has a new quattro traction.. How is the traction balanced on the TTS ?? ... Hope is gonna be on the rear wheels... Do you know anything about it ? ... May be is something more sporty and fun than regular HALDEX ...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

85:15 FWD:RWD same as the V6. However the TTS can react quicker than the V6 based on the articles.


----------



## Foiel (May 8, 2002)

Thank you Toshiba. What a HUUUUUUUUUUUGE DISAPPOINTMENT.. Bye bye Audi for me then... In my opinion It sucks for a sporty car... what a wrong choice dear Audi...


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Guess price of 31-32k, will know tomorrow.


Are prices announced tomorrow then? I found a Euro price for the coupe - 44,900 which converts to Â£34,121 - add in full cow, S-tronic, 19s, a few goodies be looking at Â£38-39k


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> If i get the S, i doubt i will be getting another one after that.


so you are buying an S? that invalidates about 6000 posts of yours about V6 vs 4pot discussion...


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

conneem said:


> I'm liking the white 8)
> 
> http://www.speedsportlife.com/photopost ... p?cat=1192


btw, it's pics like those that make me wanna beat the f**ker that put the wrong engine in the TTS. the car really looks nice, add carbon side mirrors and the RS4 seats with white back sides as seen in the RS4 white edition and you have one of the best looking cars within 10k gbp.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

der_horst said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > If i get the S, i doubt i will be getting another one after that.
> ...


Think you will find most of them are about FWD!
I'd rather have a 300bhp V, than the S for sure.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> I'd rather have a 300bhp V, than the S for sure.


but for 15kg and 22hp you are willing to drop 2 pots, lose the V and 1.2l displacement?


----------



## sheila (Oct 7, 2006)

I would prefer the front grille to be painted dark black, it looks a bit grey and plasticy on the pictures, I would also prefer it to be a honeycomb pattern, I think that would look good.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

der_horst said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > I'd rather have a 300bhp V, than the S for sure.
> ...


You missed the shinny mirrors and S badges.


----------



## TTRTWO (Dec 9, 2006)

Foiel said:


> Thank you Toshiba. What a HUUUUUUUUUUUGE DISAPPOINTMENT.. Bye bye Audi for me then... In my opinion It sucks for a sporty car... what a wrong choice dear Audi...


What do you expect them to do with a transverse engine?


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

Wondermikie said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Guess price of 31-32k, will know tomorrow.
> ...


That would be my guess Mikie,around Â£40k with all the decent options,we'll find out tomorrow....
Btw the wing mirrors and the LEDs look f***ing ridiculous :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

44900 for the TTs vs 40950 for a 3.2 manual. 10%
Therefore,
Â£29010 + same % = Â£31800


----------



## TTRTWO (Dec 9, 2006)

Thought the manual 3.2 was now knocking the door on Â£30k.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

If you incuded OTR,


----------



## TTRTWO (Dec 9, 2006)

As it tends to be when you buy a new car.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

3.2 manual TTC with MR, MFSW and xenon (all std on TTS) is coming in at Â£34k OTR, so it's got to be more than that.


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> If i get the S, i doubt i will be getting another one after that.


Anyone taking bets?


----------



## zerinTT (Sep 25, 2007)

Glad you guys enjoyed the photos as much as I enjoyed taking them. The car looks much better in person than in the press photos issued by Audi...however I much prefer the S-Line body treatment I have on my own MKII. Here in the US, we won't be getting the option of a manual so I wouldn't give my Imola S-Line 3.2 6MT up for anything. I just wish my 3.2 got the same fuel economy as the 2.0T


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Great pics, just like your other ones on here 

Prefer the S-line front I think.


----------



## moore11 (Oct 1, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> If i get the S, i doubt i will be getting another one after that.


Rubbish!! Soon as the RS-TT is announced in mid 2009 you'll be wanting to trade-in for it. You know it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

zerinTT said:


> Glad you guys enjoyed the photos as much as I enjoyed taking them. The car looks much better in person than in the press photos issued by Audi...however I much prefer the S-Line body treatment I have on my own MKII. Here in the US, we won't be getting the option of a manual so I wouldn't give my Imola S-Line 3.2 6MT up for anything. I just wish my 3.2 got the same fuel economy as the 2.0T


Yeah, the $3.50 a gallon thing is awful.

$7.50 to $8.50 a gallon here.


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

DUO3 NAN said:


> zerinTT said:
> 
> 
> > Glad you guys enjoyed the photos as much as I enjoyed taking them. The car looks much better in person than in the press photos issued by Audi...however I much prefer the S-Line body treatment I have on my own MKII. Here in the US, we won't be getting the option of a manual so I wouldn't give my Imola S-Line 3.2 6MT up for anything. I just wish my 3.2 got the same fuel economy as the 2.0T
> ...


:lol:  +


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Oh Im definitely going for a TT-S.

Sticker that is, on the back of my new 2.0FSI :lol: :lol:

Along with the Milltek :lol:


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

DUO3 NAN said:


> $7.50 to $8.50 a gallon here.


Today Salisbury, Shell Optimax Â£1.019 - 3% Shell card discount = Â£0.988 per litre.

It'll never last.


----------

